# mondeo v6 engine detail



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

cleaned & painted all bits,removed all covers being a ford all bits nice a simple to remove, 2 clips hold the grille, 2 pins hold the headlights in etc

had a go with the machine polisher over the headlights

a few photos from before cleaning


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work mate :thumb:
What product did you use on the engine plastics ?


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

looks well!


----------



## 106rallye (May 12, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate, You still going concourse next year?, way youir going it would be worth it


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

106rallye said:


> Looks fantastic mate, You still going concourse next year?, way youir going it would be worth it


thanks, yep fordfair next year, this is still a daily drive car ( most days)

but not been driven in rain since april:doublesho


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Jody 4444 said:


> Great work mate :thumb:
> What product did you use on the engine plastics ?


thanks

303 aero prot


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome one of the cleanest mondeo's i have ever seen


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work, engine bay looks fantastic.

Chris.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

good work.....again!!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great work mate, looks better than new :thumb:


----------



## Paje (Jun 28, 2009)

FANTASTIC job :thumb:


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Fords have certainly moved on in 43 years from my cortina bay to your pristine Mondeo , well done looks great


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

great looking zetec s that :thumb:


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Wish my Mondy ***-X looked after as good as this......


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Soapie said:


> Wish my Mondy ***-X looked after as good as this......


thanks all

look up my under car clean


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

now thats an under the hood detail. awsome :thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

cortinajim said:


> Fords have certainly moved on in 43 years from my cortina bay to your pristine Mondeo , well done looks great


thats stunning mate


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

very nice work matey


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Top work, you can really see the hard work you've put in there, wish my engine bay was up to that standard


----------

